# Codigos beep de error en Motherboards [significado]



## capitanp

Lo normal es oir un beep cuando arranca el PC (eso es que todo va bien). 

*Hay marcas de BIOS que tienen sus propios códigos pero principalmente son estos.* 

ningún sonido ---------fuente de alimentación defectuosa. 
sonido constante------ tensión de la fuente de alimentación incorrecta. 
Sonido largo----------- error de DRAM (refresco). 
1 largo, 1 breve-------- error de la placa base. 
1 largo, 2 breves------- error de la controladora gráfica o de memoria gráfica. 
1 breve---------------- error de la controladora de unidad gráfico, tambie´n posible error DRAM. 
3 breves--------------- error de DRAM, el más frecuente. 
4 breves--------------- error en el componente del reloj. 
5 breves--------------- error del procesador. 
6 breves--------------- error de la controladora de teclado (8042), error de Gate-A20. 
9 breves--------------- Error de ROM. 

*Ahora códigos beep especiales de BIOS Award. *

1 breve--------------- Normal, ningún error durante el POST. 
1 breve, 2 largos------ error gráfico. 
1 breve, 3 largos------ error de teclado. 
2 breves-------------- cualquier error no fatal. 

*Códigos especiales de IBM.* 

1 Breve-------------- Normal, todo bien en el POST. 
2 Breves------------- error en el POST, indicación en el monitor. 
Sonido constante----- error en la fuente de alimentación. 
1 largo, 1 breve---- error de la placa base. 
1 largo, 2 breves--- error gráfico (Mono/CGA) 
1 largo, 3 breves--- Error gráfico (EGA) 
3 largos------------ error de teclaco. 

*BIOS marca AMI. *

1 breve------------ error de DRAM de refresco. 
2 breves----------- error de paridad. 
3 breves----------- error de RAM (64 k Base). 
4 Breves----------- error de reloj. 
5 breves----------- error de procesador. 
6 breves----------- error de teclado. 
7 breves----------- error de modo virtual. 
8 breves----------- error general de memoria gráfica. 
9 breves----------- error de sumas de control del ROM-BIOS. 
1 breve, 3 largos--- error Base/Extended-Memory. 
1 largo, 8 breves--- Test de memoria gráfica incorrecto. 


*Los códigos de la BIOS Phoenix*

Son especiales de verdad. No se diferencian entre sonidos largos y cortos pero están formados por secuencias de sonidos. 


1, 2 y 3 sonidos-------- Error de CMOS. 
1, 1 y 4 --------------- error de sumas de control de ROM BIOS. 
1, 2 Y 1 --------------- ERROR DE RELOJ. 
1, 2 y 2 --------------- error de inicialización DMA. 
1, 2 y 3 --------------- error de Page Register de DMA. 
1, 3 y 1 --------------- error de RAM de refresco. 
1, 3 y 3 --------------- error de RAM (64 kb). 
1, 4 y 2 --------------- error de paridad, RAM de 64 Kb. 
1, 4 y 3 --------------- error Fail-Safe-Timer (EISA). 
1, 4 Y 4 --------------- error de puerto NMI (EISA). 
2, 1 y 1 --------------- error de RAM 64 Kb. 
2, 1 y 4 --------------- Error de RAM (64 Kb). 
2, 2 y 1 --------------- error de RAM (64 Kb). 
2, 2 y 4 --------------- error de RAM (64 Kb). 
2, 3 y 1 --------------- error de RAM (64 Kb). 
2, 3 y 4 --------------- error de RAM (64 Kb). 
2, 4 y 1 --------------- error de RAM (64 Kb). 
3, 1 y 1 --------------- error en la primera controladora DMA. 
3, 1 y 2 -------------- error en la segunda controladora DMA. 
3, 1 y 3 -------------- error en el primer controlador de interrupciones. 
3, 1 y 4 -------------- error en el segundo controlador de interrupciones. 
3, 2 y 4 -------------- error de la controladora de teclado. 
3, 3 y 4 -------------- error de memoria gráfica. 
3, 4 y 2 -------------- error de tarjeta gráfica. 
4, 2 y 1 -------------- error de Timer-Tick. 
4, 2 y 2 -------------- error de Shutdown (Reset). 
4, 2 y 3 -------------- error de Gate-A20. 
4, 2 y 4 -------------- Ha surgido una interrupción inesperada en el modo protegido. 
4, 3 y 1 -------------- error test RAM (>64 Kb). 
4, 3 y 2 -------------- error en el reloj 2. 
4, 3 y 4 -------------- error de Realtime-Clock. 
4, 4 y 1 -------------- error de puerto de serie. 
4, 4 y 2 -------------- error de puerto paralelo. 
4, 4 y 3 -------------- Defecto del coprocesador matemático.


----------



## Apollo

Muchas gracias en nombre de la comunidad Capitanp 

Es un excelente aporte para evitar quebrarnos al cabeza al tratar de repara un PC que no arranca.


----------



## mcrven

Buena esa capi...

Pídele a Li-Ion que lo publique en la sección "Tutoriales y Manuales" así, estará al alcance de cualquiera.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## lobo zea

Estoy echandole un vistazo a una board intel 865G, suele reiniciarse con frecuencia y cuando inicia otra vez, la board emite un sonido como de una ambulancia. Que podra ser?


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

lobo zea dijo:
			
		

> Estoy echandole un vistazo a una board intel 865G, suele reiniciarse con frecuencia y cuando inicia otra vez, la board emite un sonido como de una ambulancia. Que podra ser?



Ese problema puede ser por las sgtes razones:


1. Algún filtro (condensador) puede estar seco y por eso molesta tu PC
2. Sobrecalentamiento del procesador, algunas boards tienen sitema de proteccion para el procesador, se reinician y emiten un sonido de alarma indicando q hay sobrecalentamiento del procesador. Si sabes desmontar el procesador, verifica si hay buena transferencia de calor entre el procesador y el disipador ( si usa cooler y disipador observa q tenga buena grasa disipadora para optimizar la transeferencia de calor y evitar sobrecalentamiento del procesador). A veces cuando un condensador se ha secado, se abre o simplemente se ve aparentemente normal, pero tiende a calentarse, debido a q el liquido (electrolito) q lleva en el interior se seca( Esta opcion podria descartarse debido a los pitidos q genera tu board, ya q el BIOS no esta diseñada para diagnosticar ese tipo de problemas, pero no esta de mas tenerlo en cuenta).
3. Revisa bien tus modulos de memoria, a veces cuando no se desmontan los modulos, el polvo tiende a adherirse en los contactos y hacer mala transferencia y por ello el pc se reinicia. Puedes limpiarlos con un poco de alcohol, un trapo humedo, solo en los contactos del modulo, esperas a q se seque bien, te aconsejo q antes de manipular el procesador o los modulos de memoria te agarres de cualquier objeto metalico grande o uses manilla antiestatica ya q estos dispositivos son delicados ante la energia estatica, y asi descargas la estatica q puedas tener en el cuerpo.
4. Caso q no creo (pero puede ser probable), el BIOS te esta ocasionando problemas.
5. No busques daños en diodos, ni reguladores, menos resistencias, si el daño fuere por ese lado tu PC prenderia cuando "el quisiera" o no encenderia. 

Si la fecha se desactualiza cuando se te reinicia seria conveniente q revises la pila, verifica el voltaje, algunas BIOS emiten pitidos por desactualizacion de la fecha debido a q la pila se descarga.

He reparado boards Intel con este tipo de problemas, ojala esto te pueda ayudar.


----------



## lobo zea

muchas gracias por el aporte. al final si eran problemas térmicos.


----------



## socram8888

En la mia pone "Phoenix / Award"   , asi que aqui estamos. Yo uso la del Award, puesto que la mia hace el pitido del principio.


----------



## jechu094

bueno excelente el aporte, aunque no se si mi caso sea especifico, lo que pasa es que cuando intento colocar mi tarjeta de video agp tiene 6 piticos seguidos y despues 2 mas (estos 2 ultimos son identicos a los que suenan al principio cuando enciendo mi pc), no saca video por ni por la board ni por la tarjeta de video, he actualizado el bios y sigue el mismo problema, he probado con varios teclados y tampoco

mi board es una asrock ge pro m2 prescott  con un pentium 4 prescott de 2.8Ghz y 512 de ram y la tarjeta de video es una ge force FX5200 AGP 8x


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El AGP de tu placa es de 4X/2X, y tu le estás poniendo un AGP de 8X.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jechu094

no pero yo he probado esa tarjeta en una board identica (ya que tube una igual y sirviò) se que me queda la misma capacidad de video pero es que quiero conectarla al tv por un cable de s-video, de todas formas los contè bien y no son 6 pitidos, son 8 (segun este foro es un error general de tarjeta grafica, lo que me parece logico) ahora como hago para arreglar esto, que partes del bios afectan a las tarjetas graficas, porque tambien he probado tarjetas mas simples y tampoco funcionan


----------



## richar

hola amigos del foro tengo un problema con una pc estaba funcionado correctamente pero ultimamente tiene problemas el primer problemas es que no se quiere instalar ciertos programas sale error que no se puede leer error y segun vi esos aviso suelen salir cuando el cd esta rrayado pero no el cd esta perfecto despues cuando me pongo a jugar algun juego se cuelga o en su defecto se reinicia la maquina, cambie el disco duro y nada cambie la memoria ram y nada que creen que pueda ser algunos me dijeron que pordria ser la tarjeta madre o el microprocesador no se como saber eso es el problema es muy molesto, a momentos tambien no da ningun problema es bastante rraro gracias


----------



## Elvis!

Si fuse la tarjeta madre no funcionaria aunque podrias revisar los electroliticos de la misma..Si vez alguno inchado cambialo inmediatamente porque vas a quemar el micro o las memorias en el pero de los casos
El micro esta descartado si fuese el micro directamente la Pc no funcionaria o no encenderia
Segundo q version de Windows Tenes instalada?Si es alguna de las basuras esas que son pirateadas lo que te recomiendo es que instales Windows Xp Sp3 Original!Y que lo actulices hasta lo ulltimo despues descarga el ultimo DirectX9 con todas las actualizaciones y proba instalar un juego y contame como va!(Exelentee!)
Otra cosa que podes hacer es pasarle una goma de borrar a las Rams por los contactos esto puede hacer que la Pc no encienda o que se cuelgue o reicicie..OOtra cosa es revisar las tensiones y las continuedades de la fuente de alimentacion si los 12V o los 5V estan fallando es muyy probable que este sea tu problema y si no pasame tu mail por MP y hablamos todo lo que quieras y te voy a ayudar en lo que necesites 

Un saludo!


----------



## richar

hare lo que me dices y luego te cuento como va el windows  que uso es xp sp3 en otra pc me funciona a la perfeccion ademas es del mismo modelo solo en esa pc tine ese problema antes claro esta estaba usando el mismo xp antes de que se averiara estuve sin nigun problema, por descuido se me olvido congelar el disco duro y creo que lo hicieron algo no se que sera, pero cuando lo volvi a usar presento esos problemas, gracias por la respuesta probare a ver que sucede saludos¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## tulio

esta informacion si es muy exelente, aunque en algunas bases de datos me he encontrado por ejemplo con los BIOS de AWARD que para cuando hay un error de la controladora gráfica o de memoria gráfica el codigo seria 1 sonido largo / 2 sonidos cortos; como veran esta a la imversa a lo que dice el capitanp.
a caso estas fuentes son falsas y las del capitanp son correctas. o que pasa?


----------



## tulio

deberias checarte la fuente de alimentacion, pues el sonido que esta emitiendo el mother podria estasiendo en realidad a un sonido constante referente a problemas con la fuente de aliemtacion.


----------



## El Brujo

Muy buena info.

Yo tengo una placa post del tipo DP20 / DP40, hace 2 años la tengo y muy poco me ayudó ya que no encuentro info ni gente como para compartir experiencias.

Alguno tiene una placa similar?

Esta placa se manejarla bien nos puede ayudar a mejorar la interpretación de las fallas por pitidos y encarar una reparación mas exitosa del mother.


----------



## tiago

Os dejo los codigos de error que dan los led de los HP y Compaq (Laptop)

LED de Bloq mayús/Bloq num Condición de error: Los LED parpadean 1 vez CPU  La CPU no está funcionando.  Los LED parpadean 2 veces BIOS Error por daños en el BIOS. Los LED parpadean 3 veces Memoria, El módulo no está funcionando. Los LED parpadean 4 veces Gráficos, El controlador de gráficos no está funcionando. Los LED parpadean 5 veces Placa del sistema Error general de la placa del sistema. Los LED parpadean 6 veces BIOS Error de autenticación del BIOS


Saludos.


----------



## Rodrigoffh

hola amigos del foro tengo un problema con mi notebook dell inspiron m5010 al encenderla se escuchan 7 beeps y no da video , por lo que indican ahí en la descripción de los beep es un error en modo virtual o procesador en modo virtual alguna ayuda de como repararla se agradece cualquier ayuda


----------



## pablo08itu

Se vendé un tester de mother que es lo mejor, hay para Notebooks y cpu. $300



Rodrigoffh. Proba en contarle un monitor en la ficha Vga. Si no da video externo es la etapa de video del mother. Si en cambio con un monitor externo tenes imagen búscala falla en el flex del display, pantalla o inverter de la retro iluminación.


----------



## tiago

pablo08itu dijo:


> Se vendé un tester de mother que es lo mejor, hay para Notebooks y cpu. $300
> 
> 
> 
> Rodrigoffh. Proba en contarle un monitor en la ficha Vga. Si no da video externo es la etapa de video del mother. Si en cambio con un monitor externo tenes imagen búscala falla en el flex del display, pantalla o inverter de la retro iluminación.



Cuidado !!!  Tener salida por el conector de monitor no exime de fallos en la gráfica. No hay que olvidar que éstos chips utilizan recursos diferentes para el panel LCD del laptop y para la salida de monitor 15 pines.

Saludos.


----------



## pablo08itu

Tiago la verdad no me paso nunca como lo planteas vos. Pero podría ser creo


----------



## tiago

pablo08itu dijo:


> Tiago la verdad no me paso nunca como lo planteas vos. Pero podría ser creo



Si, lo digo porque he visto muchos casos de tener vida por salida de monitor y fallar la LCD, siempre solucionado con un reballing o cambio de GPU. Por eso, yo no lo considero relevante.

Saludos.


----------



## pablo08itu

Bueno tiago gracias por el buen dato voy a tenerlo en cuenta !!!!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

compañeros saludos, lo que comenta tiago es cierto por desprendimiento en soldaduras del chip grafico hay video en vga y no en pantalla asi mismo de alteracion de los colores y no es el flex.


----------



## sucedaneo

Hay que tener cuidado con los códigos de pitidos, pues mas que de la marca BIOS dependen de cada de placa base(si no me creen lean http://www.ami.com/Support/SupportRequest/?AMIProd=notamiproduct#a5). Lo mejor es mirar el manual de servicio de la placa base para saber qué significan los pitidos.


----------



## tiago

Aquí dejo una pequeña aplicación que nos da información sobre nuestro BIOS y los códigos de error de los diferentes fabricantes, así como las comprobaciones que debemos realizar cuando ocurren.

Saludos.


----------

